# Mexico Timeshare Scams- Truth or Hype?



## buyer's remorse (Mar 12, 2006)

I just returned from Playa del Carmen and purchased what I believe is, in relative terms, a very expensive timeshare arrangement with the Sunset Group and Fisherman's Village in Playacar.  Unfortunately, I didn't have my computer with me and didn't do any research before taking the plunge (and this is my first experience with timeshares, having not even so much as heard other pitches or read anything about the pro's and con's of how they work).  Since returning home, I've done some surfing and all signs point to danger!  The deal I purchased is 2 Bedroom for 2 weeks a year, plus 8 "VIP weeks."  A major assumption on our part in deciding to go ahead with the deal was that we'd be able to use our 2 "registered" weeks and rent the other 8 "VIP" weeks, which would over time cover the extensive up front investment.  I've since read that the rental of the units is not a given, but I'm confused as to why this is the case.  While I realize that the sales pitch presented it with hard numbers ($1,700 per week), the contract doesn't guarantee any rental income in any amount.  Still, I can't understand why there wouldn't be a market for the rental for the unit at SOME PRICE.  After all, it is a nice ocean front resort in a lovely town.  Everything I'm reading about the Sunset Group is negative and the whole thing is made out to be a complete fraud.  I'm just wondering:  (1) Can anyone shed light on the rental issue; (2) Is there ANYONE out there with positive things to say about Sunset Group or Fisherman's; and (3) Any advice on making the most out of what appears to be a disastrous situation.  Depending on how the 5-day cancellation clause is interpreted, Day 5 was either Friday or is tomorrow, so I'm going to try to get out of it, but I've read that that too is a losing proposition.  If anyone has any guidance on that, I would also most appreciate it.


----------



## california-bighorn (Mar 12, 2006)

In being very brief...if you can still recind do it NOW!!!

Although there is a rental market out there, you would probably never get anything close to $1700 for your weeks. Just go to Redweek.com and check the market. I'm not completely familar with the resort you named, but you probably pay the maintenance fee to obtain the extra weeks to rent. Many who have attempted to rent weeks like this are often happy to just break even after they learn what the real market will bring. Mayan Palace resorts employ the same marketing scam and again you can go to Redweek.com to see the surplus of available weeks and what prices those weeks bring to the buyers who were told they would get $1800 per week.

We went to PDC last year and the area is a great place to vacation. So if you can not recind, enjoy your 2 weeks there, but I'm quite certain you will find you do not want to get into the rental business. 

Good luck, Marty

EDIT: after replying I checked redweek. Since there are no "Rented" units at your resort (probably due to high prices), look at Mayan Palace (under Cancun heading) to see what has rented and what has not rented. This is the best evidence of what you can hope to get from rentals.


----------



## Spence (Mar 12, 2006)

TRY!  Send your recision letter first thing Monday morning US Postal Service Certified Mail - Return Receipt.  You do not need a reason, just do it.

*(1) Can anyone shed light on the rental issue; *
Sunset Group is a total sham, if you could get what they say for rentals, they'de be renting them and not selling them.
*(2) Is there ANYONE out there with positive things to say about Sunset Group or Fisherman's; and *
NO
*(3) Any advice on making the most out of what appears to be a disastrous situation.*
Enjoy your vacations!


----------



## Karen G (Mar 12, 2006)

See post #10 in   this thread  about remedies for fraud, etc.  Send your rescission letter ASAP, as advised in the above posts.


----------



## FFUNCO (Mar 12, 2006)

Do listen to the others and rescind immediately.  The Sunset "group" has many different timeshares that they "push" and it is all a ripoff.  One of the timeshares is the Royal Sunset in Cancun.  It is a very nice place but go to Ebay and see what people are trying to get rid of their places for . . . $1.00 or whatever some sucker will pay.  You can only sell 1 room 52 times (you would think) but they are selling these rooms for probably 1000 times and for a lot of money.  They say that they can rent their rooms for a lot of money which is probably true but can you book one of your own weeks?  I doubt that many can and they are rented out to make more money.  Good luck and rescind right away!!!


----------



## echoal (Mar 13, 2006)

You buy a timeshare to enjoy for you and the family it is not a money maker, because if it was the company will not be selling you extra weeks cheap or giving them to you to rent and make a big profit.
You buy enough timeshare that you can use and enjoy not for friends or extended family.  You can always not go one year and let someone use it and hope they are at least going to give you the value of the maintanance fee, plus you are going to do all the leg work setting it up for them-No good deed goes unpunished.


----------



## Kernie (Mar 13, 2006)

The Sunset group has three resorts that you can stay at, and we stayed at the Sunset Lagoon and Marina one year ago.  We enjoyed it so much that we bought one of their $40,000 timeshares.  Well, we were green between the ears and now wish we had done sometihing else with the money.  They said we could rent it out if we don't use it.  Impossible !  We also checked Redweek and some others and it just won't fly. So, we will just have to hang onto it and try again.  Let's think positive.
Good luck, and try to cancel if you still can.  If it won't happen, then find some other way to at least get some of your bucks back - like in lower cost rent-outs. We will do that, and maybe this venue here at TUG will be an option. Nothing ventured.. etc..


----------



## jules54 (Mar 13, 2006)

Don't delay rescind NOW. Cancel or dispute the charge on your credit card. Don't mess around even if your 5 days have passed, call and cancel do the paperwork sent it certified. I can only imagine how much money you paid for this timeshare. 
I do own at the resort. It is a very small resort with alot of owners. To book extra weeks in prime time to rent would be very difficult. Get out now. If you want to own you can buy resale. That is the only way you can ever make any money on rentals, if you don't pay top dollar to begin with. 
If you haven't figured it out by now salespeople lie. I myself was at the resort the last week of Feb. my room was right beside the model unit. Every day I would hear the salespeople telling the same lies over and over.


----------



## tonyg (Mar 14, 2006)

The good news is that Fisherman's village is the best of the Sunset Group offerings, the bad news is that the Sunset Group is one of the most ethically challenged timeshare organizations in the world. Rescind if you can.


----------



## ValHam (Mar 16, 2006)

I stayed at the Royal Sunset in Cancun in December on a r.c.i. bonus week - we paid 250.00 Canadian for the week - We did not take the all inclusive package - However, they would not let us check into the room until we agreed to a timeshare presentation the next day - We had exchanged our week for a 2 bedroom at the Grand Mayan - However, when I saw The Royal Sunset on extra holidays I put my week back in the bank and stayed at the Sunset.  The timshare sales people at the Sunset were quite well mannered and did not get out of line when we said no - However, the following week we exchanged our regular week for a two bedroom unit at the Royal Mayan and the timehare salesman at the Royal Mayan was a real sleez.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 16, 2006)

Hi:
Without analysing too much: just get out of the deal. You are not happy.
You can always do it later if you wish, and probably at a better price.

Send a fax to PROFECO immediately as well as to the company that sold you the timeshare. Hopefully they will honour the 5 day period - make sure you mention that.

About PROFECO:
==================
http://www.profeco.gob.mx/html/consumidor/denuncias.htm
==================

Attention to Foreigners

Profeco is part of the administrative branch of the federal government of the United States of Mexico. This Institution strengthen the citizen's power and enforce the law to achieve an equity on the consumption relations.

The Department to attention for foreigners gives assistance on solving controversies arisen between people who do not live in Mexico, foreigners or Mexican citizens living outside the country, and acquire any product or service from a Mexican supplier and are not satisfied with it.

This is a totally free service and does not require the presence of the consumer during the mediation procedure.

Complaints can be submitted in any Profeco office in the Country, Embassy, Consulate or any other Mexican Official Representation overseas.

You must submit the following information to suit a formal complaint: 


A brief letter (1 page maximum and, preferably, typed) stating the following: supplier's name and address, description of the facts that origin your complaint, date of purchase, cost of the good or service, amount you are claiming, your name and signature. 

Copy of your ID (Passport or Driver´s License) 
Copy of your contract or invoice payment 
Copy of your bills, credit slips or receipts as evidence of your payments 
Copy of all the documents available to support the complaint. 
Our address is: Av. José Vasconcelos No. 208, 6° Piso, Col. Condesa, México D.F. C.P. 06140.

For further information, do not hesitate to contact us at the following numbers: (+52) 55 5211-1723 (phone), (+52) 55 5211-2052 (fax), or e-mail us to extranjeros@profeco.gob.mx

===========================
Best wishes for success,


----------



## tonyg (Mar 18, 2006)

ValHam said:
			
		

> The timshare sales people at the Sunset were quite well mannered and did not get out of line when we said no - However, the following week we exchanged our regular week for a two bedroom unit at the Royal Mayan and the timehare salesman at the Royal Mayan was a real sleez.


Val- do you remember his name ? There is one I know of, just hoping it's him and that it is not an expanding problem.


----------



## cymomtx (Mar 19, 2006)

That really surprises me to hear of trouble with a Royal Resorts sales person.  But, then again, it is probably one of the day tours sales people and not one of the in-house sales people.


----------



## Blue Skies (Mar 19, 2006)

ValHam said:
			
		

> We had exchanged our week for a 2 bedroom at the *Grand* *Mayan* - However, when I saw The Royal Sunset on extra holidays I put my week back in the bank and stayed at the Sunset.  The timshare sales people at the Sunset were quite well mannered and did not get out of line when we said no - However, the following week we exchanged our regular week for a two bedroom unit at the *Royal Mayan * and the timehare salesman at the Royal Mayan was a real sleez.



Val, was the sleazy salesman at the Grand Mayan or the Royal Mayan?  It's difficult to decipher which resort you are referring to.


----------



## sally (Mar 20, 2006)

*look....*

I have to agree with echoal,it is for you and your family, to find  pleasure in a far away paradise. 
Is this where you like to vacation? yes, I would think.


Is it going to become a harder place to find availability for the average exchanger in the future? yes.


The riviera maya is one of a kind, in close proximity to the states. The carribean sea is the draw,with the charm and great staff people of mexico.(take it from me... also one of a kind.)


Most here are very brutal as far as deal-hunters.


I will hazzard to guess you payed 36 to 40 grand.


Question....what do you think the price for this ocean front room will be in 5 years? 10 years?  


Many here are penny wise and dollar foolish. 


When the Treasuary bills that the people of the eastern rim hold, are cashed in, mutilating our american dollars value,you will be glad you purchased what you did.

At that time, you will be able to rent your week for what they say.

 This economic event is closer then most think.

Many see economic depression coming...do not bet on it.
Massive inflation is our governments only option.
It will start slow and spiral rapidly,then level off.

Many say the housing sector will deflate..in the short run, a little,down the road it will double in value.

This will cause the price of everything to rise! 
Our whole dollars value is now directly tied to the housing sector.(see fanny mae -freddy mac )(enron comparison).

Most people do not know the economic changes that our dollar has gone thru in the last decade.
 We have been sold out! Do the research.


bottom line...If you enjoy it ,keep it.
If you think you can get out of a contract keep trying.
If you payed in full and expect to be refunded, GOOD LUCK!

Oh, by the way...one positive for the sunset group is that thier staff was the friendliest  people we have ever encountered ANYWHERE!!!!we stayed at the royal sunset in cancun years back.Small rooms, great beach,great staff,and lots of ocean view units.

you see SPENCE ...there are some good things.

The admiral club did look interesting..anybody have a story about that?


sally


----------



## sally (Mar 21, 2006)

*one more thing to think about..*

I was thinking ... if you really love what you purchased and are thinking of buying on e-bay, later after a refund or contract nullificaton,did you consider that your fishermans unit might not be available? at least for some time?


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 21, 2006)

sally said:
			
		

> Question....what do you think the price for this ocean front room will be in 5 years? 10 years?
> 
> Many here are penny wise and dollar foolish.
> 
> ...


 (edited)

A little off tangent - but I like it!
Yes - I too believe there will be massive inflation in the US - it is basically the governments "get out clause" and the first symptom has been house price inflation. . . . and it will die off  - and indeed has already started.

Yes, the USD is in a mess and is tied too strongly to he housing sector which as it "collapses" will bring down the dollar strength (and influence) worldwide . . now, what should one do?

Buy into an overseas timeshare contract now? Whose maintenance costs will surely spiral in dollar terms as the dollar devalues internationally? Vacation at home because going overseas becomes too expensive?

So my question is... under such a scenario, why buy timeshare at all.
With $40K you can still buy your own caribbean property at several locations
and your administration/maintenance fees will probably be less !


----------



## sally (Mar 21, 2006)

*the adjustment...*

do not under estimate housings role in our economy.

35 to 40% of current business activity is tied into realestate in some way.Jobs ,banking, hedgefunds, retirement holdings ect.

It is a (to big to fail entity now). Inflate or die.Most think realestate has peaked, but the fact is this is the one and only investment,people trust today. The markets have been exposed for what they are,casinos.Money flowing into shares of this or that have been mortally wounded.It will take a generation or so before people blindly trust this countries corporate heads.

I am not saying timeshares are a great investment vehicle,and load up.(My 2 cents) In mho, are for this fellow not to fret about spending 30 grand or so on something his family will ultimately enjoy and get thier $$$worth over time.In fact, it is possible that 5 years from now ,he would have to pay double to get what he has today.
The dollars fall as reserve currency of the world will be a slow (hopefully orderly)steady ride south.Anything of real value will increase in purchase price.The sky is not falling,but,factors such as the loss of our manufacturing sector, will cost this country dearly.Will it be the end of American consumerism? Hell no,with homes doubling in value,from thier already hefty prices,americans will be awash with new equity to extract.

America is not japan in the 90s.Americans are major debters, japanese are savers.
China will not transform its citizens into the drunken sailor american consumer overnite,and India is just as conservative.This leaves americans as the only game in town.  
The T bill purchases will slow, from thier 2 billion a day mark and this alone will cause the dollar to lose 30 to 40% of its value.

Yes, air fare, and maintainence fees will increase but so will wages eventually. 

My point is, people DO know that we are on an inflationary path, but I do not think they understand the speed at witch the World trade agreement (that Clinton signed and Bush added to)(this was the point of no return)has rocketed us forward in this inflationary cycle. 

The future is not certain,but IMHO this is what is happening.Is it good? no.Will our childeren suffer because of a few stupid greedy polititians?Yes Is it reversable? highly unlikely.Will we survive? yes, we are americans! 

sally


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 21, 2006)

*The Great Reckoning*

We are a bit off track - but of course TS and secondary home ownership (in particular and which has caused the US market housing "bubble") and related constructions could be of interest here.

So you say the sky is not falling . . . .yet. But I am sure you know that with the coming conjunction of three major axes: gas prices, Asian T-bond holders and a devalued dollar will have a great influence on TS and the travelmarket in general.

If you haven´t already read them I would suggest two interesting books:
"The Great Reckoning" by James Dale Davidson and Lord W. Rees Mogg, written over a decade ago which "predicted" amongst other things: Latin America going to the left politically; a Muslim - Christian war and the ver grwoing muslim prescence on the world stage; and a major housing boom in the US that could possibly end in tears and another 1929 style depression...

Another good book is by Adam Smith called "Paper Money" written over two decades ago.... and looks back on the transfer of wealth the US made to the Middle East, Arabia and Persia (Iran) due to its requirements for energy - and which some might say has lead to certain world events today.

So, yes . . . if the housing market inflates even more, and assuming the dollar devalues internationally to compensate for the inflation (not followed up by increased US production - which will become even harder as energy prices rise) then an overseas timeshare purchase or property purchase might be a decent investment - - - but hey, we are on TUG so we should say BUY RESALE ! not developers !

However, my faith in TS companies respecting their "clients" in any smallprint is not too high. Any major change in world circumstances will have them up in arms and charging all sorts of extra fees - just wait and see.

So, as such, I reckon a safer bet would be to buy property (IMHO) rather than TS unless you get a REALLY good deal with a reputable and customer conscience company via re-sale options!


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 21, 2006)

*buyer's remorse, what did you decide to do?*

Very interesting thread to read, Sally.  I am glad that you are posting again as it makes reading the forum interesting as it is not so serious.    

However, the threat of inflation is serious indeed especially for the retirees with a fixed income.  On the other hand, why worry about it too much because we may drop dead tomorrow.


----------



## sally (Mar 21, 2006)

*bravo!!!!*

you are a deep thinker, and a student of common sense,as am I.

Although I caution you on reading to much into ideas formed years ago.
I have read parts of the books you mentioned, forwarded to me from others,but I have concluded that new developements can change things in a hurry.(think Ravi Batra and his predictions)
Although,he is not without his merit,just off a decade or two.

Whatever is coming is not going to be pretty,but then again my focus is only out about 20 years or so.

I do think the crooks can keep America somewhat intact in some way, shape ,or form for at least that long!(I hope).  

Purchasing land in  faraway land???not likely for me. I like to keep vacation in its own file. Small investments do not hurt when third world governments turn hostile to Americans.(hoping this never happens) 

As far as your other thoughts,I fear not go there,I might start thinking about Revelations......

sally


----------



## sally (Mar 21, 2006)

*Yes .....*

Time to lighten up! Please do not get me started I do not Know when to quit.I have thought about the fixed  incomers and it makes me sad that the greed is willing to sacrifice the future of the old and young alike.
I think it is the hippy 60s generation that is in public office today is it not?? what was thier mantra? LIVE FOR TODAY?(just kidding)

NOWWWW... back to small swimming pools on the balcony!

sally


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 21, 2006)

Sally, you are funny!

I still would like to know what the OP decided to do.  If he kept the resort, I hope that he will enjoy his vacations!  They are beautiful resorts in Mexico and the people are friendly and we are really spoiled when we vacation there.  I agree with you there.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 21, 2006)

*...drop dead?*



			
				iconnections said:
			
		

> Very interesting thread to read, Sally.  I am glad that you are posting again as it makes reading the forum interesting as it is not so serious.
> 
> However, the threat of inflation is serious indeed especially for the retirees with a fixed income.  On the other hand, why worry about it too much because we may drop dead tomorrow.




Yes, we may . . . but someone will still have to pay the piper, and those of us with kids wouldn´t really want them to pay the bill. While not entering into the hall of apocalyptic thought . . . . indeed I may drop dead tomorrow! . . . perhaps we should follow sally´s lead of enjoying to the full what we have from our ts providers . .. . while they are still able to provide !

Q. ...but if each new hurricane season is a bad as the last, I think Cancun, MX will not be as hot a destination as it was. But perhaps that is for another thread !


----------



## buyer's remorse (Mar 23, 2006)

*Follow-Up*

Thanks for all of the responses.  We have filed cancellation notice with Sunset.  I think we're in for an extended fight.  Here's where things are still unclear.  Right now, we're just trying to get out of the contract and get our money back under the 5 day cancellation period.  Problem is that it's not clear whether the Mexican gov't would consider us within 5 days.  Mexican law states 5 days.  However, the contract language says:  "within 5 business days of the business day following the transaction."  We signed the contract on a Saturday, so the business day following was a Monday.  We are arguing that the "within 5 business days of" language means that if we got the cancellation in by the following Monday, we are within 5 days (i.e. Tuesday is within one day of  Monday, etc.).  I know that the company is planning to deny the refund and cancellation, so I think it will come down to trying to get Profeco to support us.  They haven't given us their interpretation of the language, but I am not optimistic.  If this fails, we will continue to pursue the refund and cancellation on the grounds of deceptive and unethical sales practices.  If that still fails, I'm going to do everything I can to generate bad publicity for them.  I'll post follow-ups as the story unfolds.


----------



## jules54 (Mar 24, 2006)

Did you call your credit card compan and dispute the charge? If you used a credit card for down payment do not delay. Call your company and dispute the charge and notify the Sunset group that you have done this. Don't wait until the Sunset group denies you do this with your credit card now.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 24, 2006)

When you call or write your credit card company about your dispute I would tell them that many other people have been defrauded too and that you can prove it.  I would include at least the links from the Timeshare Beat and Profeco so they will see that this scam is going on but you were not aware of it until after the fact.    

http://www.thetimesharebeat.com/mex-fraud.htm

http://www.profeco.gob.mx/

Personally, I would include some of the other links too.  There is a copy of the waiver too on one of these web pages.  I know this worked for me with a dispute I once had when I was charged for a product that I never received and the web site showed that they were out of business so my charge was taken off immediately by the cc company when they saw this too.


----------



## taffy19 (Mar 24, 2006)

I clicked on the Profeco web site and noticed that it is no longer available in English so I went back to the Timeshare Beat to see if they have a solution.

They now refer us to a complete different web site so you may have a look here too:

http://www.econsumer.gov/english/index.html

They still give the email address from Profeco so it must be OK to contact them that way.  I would call them and ask how to proceed with your claim.  

I have had several emails from people that Profeco is taking so much time but I have received emails too that people got their money back even nine months later.  Most people do eventually if you have been scammed or signed a waiver.


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (Mar 29, 2006)

*5 days*

Wrt 5 day rule, most latin countries relate such rules to "working days".
As such check the week after you bought it and see if there were any national holidays in Mexico as they would not count. Saturday and Sundays most probably do noy count so the clock probably started ticking on the Monday!


----------



## jisup (May 3, 2006)

*Re: look....*



			
				sally said:
			
		

> I have to agree with echoal,it is for you and your family, to find  pleasure in a far away paradise.
> Is this where you like to vacation? yes, I would think.
> 
> Is it going to become a harder place to find availability for the average exchanger in the future? yes.
> ...



I apologize in advance if this post will worry any of you timeshare "investors".  

My parents purchased a timeshare from an Oasis resort located in Puerto Aventuras on the Riviera Maya near Cancun, Mexico.

They paid roughly $30-$35K for a two bedroom unit / *one week* per year / for *30 years*.  This was in 1990.  Sixteen years have past and people are complaining about how they paid too much for their $35K / *ten-week* per year / *lifetime* timeshare.  It seems like the prices have stayed the same, yet people are getting more weeks each year.  

The only things that have indeed increased since 1990 are the number of hotels dotting the Riviera Maya and Cancun and the cost of a hotel room.  The price of booking a hotel room in Cancun has roughly doubled since 1990, yet it doesn't seem like the going price of a timeshare has increased.   

If you are going to buy a timeshare, buy it for yourself, not for an investment.


----------



## Ellis2ca (May 3, 2006)

*Re: Buying a timeshare as an investment...*



			
				jisup said:
			
		

> I apologize in advance if this post will worry any of you timeshare "investors".  My parents purchased a timeshare from an Oasis resort located in Puerto Aventuras on the Riviera Maya near Cancun, Mexico.
> 
> They paid roughly $30-$35K for a two bedroom unit / *one week* per year / for *30 years*.  This was in 1990.  Sixteen years have past and people are complaining about how they paid too much for their $35K / *ten-week* per year / *lifetime* timeshare.  It seems like the prices have stayed the same, yet people are getting more weeks each year.
> 
> ...



I have to say that I must be the rare bird that buys timeshares as an investment.  I have consistently made money with my timeshares, as well as very nice vacations for me and my family, and I consider them my best investment bar none... Even if I might have invested $1000 in Microsoft in 1982, and it is now worth $1,000,000  I would never have ENJOYED the $1,000,000 as much as I have ENJOYED the timeshares.   I know that if I had had money in the bank, I would have left it there and not gone on vacations, as I was forced to do a few times (before the internet and before I found TUG, after which it became very easy to rent in and out, and trade and exchange and buy, etc.) and at times of financial crisises I couldn't afford a vacation and my timeshare ownership saved the day.  That alone is worth more than $1,000,000 to me, today.

Now I am 61 years old (almost) and looking back, those forced vacations I took were more valuable than a million dollars in the bank, because a million dollars is nothing unless you spend it.  I can't buy a vacation at age 40 NOW, with my small kids then, that are now grown up.  

Can you see what I mean, that some things in life are more valuable than money?  Life is not about making money... It is about enjoying the time you have here with the people you love.  As we say in Mexico, what you have eaten and what you have danced, nobody can take away from you.  I lived like a millionaire, even if I didn't have a millon dollars, so I was a millionaire.

For your information: I own seven weeks at the Royal Resorts in Can Cun... I bought week 51 and 52 at V.C.I. for $4950, later I paid another $2500 for residual rights of $28,500.  Then I bought week 14 at Royal Mayan, in 1985, for $9000... Then I bought week 13 at Royal Mayan for $5000 from an owner.  Then I bought week 52 at Royal Mayan for $15,000 through the Royals sales organization... then I bought week 12 at Royal Mayan for $12,000 from the Royals sales organization, and then week 52 at V.C.I. for $6000 from the Royals sales organization.  

All of these have made money for me.  I rent "out" high season, and I rent "in" low season.  I have always come out ahead, in money, and in vacations.  

And I don't think I am the only person who has an experience like this... there are several "collectors" of Royals residual values, those people who thought that we would receive 100% residuals, as I did, and bought some weeks at V.C.I. for less than the price of residuals... all are making money, it was a good investment for them.  

And is it over?  No way.  I am reinvesting $9000 into my three weeks at V.C.I. for another 30 years, at the end of which I might be dead, or I might be grateful that I had those 30 years of vacation and income each year.   I'll recover my $9000 in 3 or 4 years, and the rest is gravy and good times.

Maybe $9000 invested in Google today would give me a million dollars in 30 years... but it would also give me many sleepless nights... I would become addicted to the stock market, and I would get stomach aches anytime the stock market goes down.  I would toss and turn thinking of how much money I lost, or how much money I am making, and none of that is good for my health.

My investment in V.C.I. gives me nothing but pleasure, every day, and I sleep like a baby.  - Ellis

http://www.rajeun.net/Ellis_Photo_Album/


----------



## nicholas421 (May 8, 2006)

*Re: look....*



			
				jisup said:
			
		

> If you are going to buy a timeshare, buy it for yourself, not for an investment.



you really should get your story straight in your head.  you posted in another thread:



			
				jisup said:
			
		

> I first bought my timeshare from the Sunset Group in mid March 2006 as an investment


----------



## royalholidayclubbed (May 11, 2006)

*Ellis2ca....*

.... I like your view of life. Drink dance and be merry for tomorrow may never come! 

(However, I think I know how I would like to spend a $1,000,000)


----------



## ladycody (Aug 10, 2007)

I need a bit of info.

A friend of mine and a close friend of hers purchased 2 studio weeks (each) at the Sunset Royal in Cancun.  They each paid 9,000 and were told they now owned 2 floating weeks every year that they can use forever (perpetual ownership) along with 10 bonus weeks (each) that can be used whenever they like.  They pay no dues ever unless they use a week...and when they _do_ use one, they need to pay $500 plus $71 per day all inclusive per person.  The sales rep mentioned using one week each year and renting the other to cover airfare and AI fees.  They also said they'd buy it back from them if they own for 5 years or more.  

Anyway....they both bought with the intention of each booking one week per year (so they'd go for 2 straight weeks and share a room) and each would rent their other week to cover airfare and AI costs....possibly adding in another trip with bonus weeks here and there.

My initial reaction was  

I'm curious about anyone who might know what her ability to book will be like, whether the mf info was bunk or if she'll start getting bills, and if it's truly a perpetual ownership (I was under the impression that most in Mexico were for a certain number of years).  

Thanks for any info.  I'm just trying to figure out just how badly they got burned.


----------



## pjrose (Aug 10, 2007)

Blue Skies said:


> Val, was the sleazy salesman at the Grand Mayan or the Royal Mayan?  It's difficult to decipher which resort you are referring to.



I'm wondering about the answer to this question - Grand Mayan or Royal Mayan?  I'd be surprised if it was the Royal Mayan, since the Royal Mayan isn't doing timeshare sales, and since most Royals owners have rarely, if ever, encountered sleazy salespeple, but ???


----------



## cabobill (Aug 11, 2007)

Ladycody,

Call the fire department! Your friends got BURNED! They were roped into the oldest TS 'gimmic' out there. Whenever a resort sales dept says you can rent out one week to pay for another week's usage, RUN! The resort itself is in direct competition with you to rent out all it's excess inventory---guess who wins THAT battle? Your friends may have perpetual use of the property, but they don;t OWN anything like a deed to the property.

The real tragedy is they each forked over $9,000 for the priveledge of being able to use the property for another $1.000+/- PER FIRST WEEK....At least they don't have to pay additional MFs for subsequent usage within the year.The biggest sin of all is I can acquire a week at the same resort, in the same or better unit, through an exchange company for less than $200/week--NO maintenance fees and the option whether to pay for AI.


----------



## ladycody (Aug 13, 2007)

Thanks Bill....kinda what I thought too.  I'm not likely to say anything to her...she's excited and past rescission...(sigh)


----------



## pueblobonitotimeshare.com (Aug 13, 2007)

*Timeshare Fraud in Mexico*

I have developed a web site *http://pueblobonitotimeshare.com* to inform and warn others of the illegal practices of timeshare companies in Mexico. I personally fell into this trap and lost thousands. I think it is important that we connect ourselves with "links" to unify our effort in making a difference in this deception.

I have listed several links and resources as well.   I hope you find the information on this site to be useful.


----------



## ladycody (Aug 13, 2007)

As an aside....is there anyone out there that's bought one of these "bargains" that's even been able to get reservations for their week (mf's plus AI ...ugh) without needing to upgrade to a larger unit size?  Has anyone (and I'm guessing no here) managed to rent their week?


----------



## Jameson18 (Aug 14, 2007)

I am curious. How do you rent something you don't own. As I understand, they were told they can rent the additional weeks, but they first have to pay $500 plus $71 pd when they use these additional wweks. So if they by some miracle rent them, they still have to pay the resort $1000.00 even though they're not using it but they kind of are because they rented to someone and therefore they are sort of using it....hmmm...nice scam. and that is all it is of course. 
in my opinion, forget these additional weeks and the thought that you can recover the travel and MF costs by trying to rent these units on behalf of the resort, because at the end, they get that money anyway. Use the one week and if you're lucky to get two consecutive weeks, usually tough, to just enjoy your vacation. This is their arena, don't try to compete with them in what they do best...


----------

